# sheetrock



## JustaFramer (Jun 17, 2005)

To cut down on bubbles put little dish soap in the mix.
I think I heard that dish soap or liquid dish detergent mixed in water. I am sure you make a strong mix. After scoring the paper spray the wall and let it soak in. Should come off


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

feb said:


> When I put sheetrock mud over the tear, it bubbles up. I than have to cut the bubble and redo it. How can I stop this?


The joint compound bubbles up? 
Or are you leaving the floppy "paper" part of the tear?
You need to cut out any loose "sheet" from the "rock" before skimming a tear with mud


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

feb said:


> Also, what can I use to spray on the wallpaper to make it easy to come off?


I use a hand steamer if needed
It's like a big funky iron
I rarely use any chemicals


----------



## housedocs (Mar 14, 2005)

Get a product called DIF, mix with water and spray on the wallpaper, it will release the glue & make it fairly easy to remove.

To avoid the bubbles in the drywall mud when skimming over torn face paper, pre prime the area with a product called GARDZ, made by Zinnser. Both of these products are available thru lumber yds or discount stores like Wally world.

HTH


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I use a garden sprayer and warm water. DIF never seemed to mak a DIF except for $$'s. I just keep it wet until it peels like a ripe banana, takes patience. Mop up the glue with a big sponge and rinse often. Let dry.

My hangers prefer a shellac based primer. I don't ask questions, just do it.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> My hangers prefer a shellac based primer. I don't ask questions


Do you mean your paper hangers prefer a shellac-based primer on a wall before they hang paper?


----------



## 2pyrs (Oct 2, 2005)

feb said:


> I am taking wallpaper off my walls and some of the sheetrock paper is coming down also. When I put sheetrock mud over the tear, it bubbles up. I than have to cut the bubble and redo it. How can I stop this? Also, what can I use to spray on the wallpaper to make it easy to come off?
> 
> feb


 I don’t understand how you are getting bubbles in your mud? are you using premix or are you mixing your own? Are you putting tape on wall, seams or trying to patch holes? There is a paper they make you can put on your wall to cover old wall paper and then you can paint over it as long as the wall is in good shape. 
 2pyrs


----------

